

One-bit signed integers - jeamland
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d9f057e910349da0ceba

======
informatimago
So? What's your problem?

------
mcdevhammer
I don't understand.

------
svisser
Why does this happen?

~~~
icedchai
it's a signed int... ones' complement.

~~~
informatimago
Indeed, if you want 0/1, use unsigned int, not signed int!

